# is CCA worth the $$$$



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

hey guys i want your imput, so i want to go to the best school i can but im not sure if that means i have to go 50K in debt? what do u guys thing about CCA?


----------



## newsbeagle (May 3, 2007)

Hey Damack,

I'm a reporter in San Francisco working on a story about people applying for culinary school. Sorry if it's inappropriate for me to post here -- but I'm wondering if you'd be willing to chat with me? If so, you can email me at the address listed with my username.


----------

